# Nobody's Cat



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

died today  His poor little kidneys, ravaged by antifreeze finally gave out. I called him Nicky because I brought him inside over the Christmas holidays. I had noticed him in the neighborhood the previous 6 months, sure he must belong to someone. But as winter came on and I would find him late at night on my park bench, I started asking around. Yes, everyone had seen him but nobody knew who he belonged to. As temps dropped into the teens, I couldn't stand it anymore. I took him to the vet and had him tested for the contagious diseases and brought him into my home. His bloodwork showed his kidneys were damaged but we figured a good renal diet would control things. That was almost 4 years ago. I have had a lot of cats in my time and this little boy was one of the sweetest ever. Whoever abandoned him, I hate you, but I am also thankful because he ended up in my life. I will always miss you my little man, Godspeed.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss. Thank you for making his final years his best. I'm sure he appreciated it. My garage is home to at least one feral cat in the winter. He has scared the crap out of me more than once as he has bolted from the attic and out the door.


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but also happy that Nicky had the opportunity to spend time in a loving home - we have a "nobody's cat" too so I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Claire's Friend said:


> died today  His poor little kidneys, ravaged by antifreeze finally gave out. I called him Nicky because I brought him inside over the Christmas holidays. I had noticed him in the neighborhood the previous 6 months, sure he must belong to someone. But as winter came on and I would find him late at night on my park bench, I started asking around. Yes, everyone had seen him but nobody knew who he belonged to. As temps dropped into the teens, I couldn't stand it anymore. I took him to the vet and had him tested for the contagious diseases and brought him into my home. His bloodwork showed his kidneys were damaged but we figured a good renal diet would control things. That was almost 4 years ago. I have had a lot of cats in my time and this little boy was one of the sweetest ever. Whoever abandoned him, I hate you, but I am also thankful because he ended up in my life. I will always miss you my little man, Godspeed.


I'm so sorry for your loss Susan Marie. I'm glad you were able to take him in and show him the love he deserved. My thoughts are with you during this sad time.


Pete & Woody


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, SM. Thanks to you Nicky had years of a family's love he wouldn't have otherwise had.


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of beautiful Nicky. I've always loved the black and white tuxedo kitties. Thanks so much for giving Nicky a wonderful and loving home for the 4 years that he was with you. Godspeed sweet Nicky.


----------



## Kally76 (Jun 14, 2010)

I am very sorry.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear of the loss of such a sweet cat. Nicky reminds of a little kitten my son rescued recently that we helped nurse back to health.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss. You gave Nicky the best home and love!! RIP sweet Nicky.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

Nicky was a beautiful boy, thank you for giving him the love and home he deserved. 

Godspeed little one.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Rip sweet Nicky, I am so glad you found a forever home, and knew love. That is a basic need, that all living creatures deserve. SM, all those angel wings you've earned must be heavy.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Sorry for the loss of your sweet little man. Thanks for giving him the attention and loving home he otherwise may never have had.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. He sure was a handsome boy who was lucky to know love because of you. Those tuxedos sure know how to charm their ways into our hearts.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

So sorry you lost your beautiful kitty. It's wonderful he found you.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for taking care of "Nobody's Cat". You are such and angel, SM....RIP sweet kitty.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I _love_ black and white cats.  Nicky was beautiful and so lucky he found you. 

I am so very sorry for your loss.  

RIP sweet Nicky...


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

You gave Nicky the best 4 years of his life and he knew it.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

(((((((hug)))))))


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so sorry, Peace Be With You Nicky, HUGS!!


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry to hear this
Kidney disease is tough!
Run ahead little one.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss, SM.


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

I am sorry to hear the sad news about Nicky. He was a beautiful cat and you made his last 4 years the best. You are a wonderful friend to animals and they know it. Rest in Peace, Nicky. My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time.


----------



## robinrd (Oct 30, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, we have a cat too that came along that someone abandoned and we are so thankful that they did.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Today I feel like I am moving through a fog. Trying to get his stuff picked up. Returning his left over cans of food. It doesn't seem real. My whole days were planned around feeding and pilling him. Giving him his fluids, heating his bed. I keep thinking I still need to do all that. I miss him, I miss the way he loved me.
Thank you for all your kind words


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet, beautiful boy. Thank you for making his life so happy!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. My dear old kitty Suzie lived till she was 21, she was my first beloved pet. I think you are the most wonderful person for taking him in and giving the love and care he deserved. I wish the world was full of Susan Marie's x


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I know how much it hurts. I'm so sorry. It is always really hard to pick up their things. Let that wait if you need to. I think it is particularly hard when we've been nursing them thru an illness and they depend on us. Keeping your broken heart in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Susan Marie,
I am so sorry for your loss of Nicky. I am sure he is telling all the other kitties at the bridge what a great Mom he had to take care of him in his life. I know he is playing with my Samantha that I just lost last month. My heart goes out to you with your loss. Hugs my friend.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

((((((another hug))))))


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)




----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

I was just thinking about you, SM. Wanted to send a hug and let you know we're with you in this time of sadness.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread....I am so sorry for your loss. He was beautiful! Hugs!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

